# Cable reel damage



## Reelsaver (Feb 13, 2010)

Hallo all.
I am new to this forum and would like to get some feed back on a problem that I and my colleague have come across.

At times we have both experienced the situation where the cardboard flange on a new reel of cable comes away from the central spigot. This makes the reel virtually un-useable as the cable tends to fall off the end and becomes tangled.

We have patented and developed a new product which will remedy this problem and enable the electrician to continue to use the damaged reel of cable.

It would be very useful to hear back from anyone who has also experienced this problem and what, if anything, you do when it happens?

Many thanks.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If you make something for 500 foot reels your in....Mine have managed to have a groove cut into them from swaying back and fourth.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Product already exists. I don't think you will be able to compete with rack-a-tiers.
On job sites I never have problems with my wire. Rolling around the back of my truck though, that's because I'm lazy, and it never seems to be too much of a problem. I always seem to use it up with no problem.

http://images3.cableorganizer.com/rack-a-tiers/reel-end-spool/reel-end-spool-s.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Product already exists. I don't think you will be able to compete with rack-a-tiers.
> On job sites I never have problems with my wire. Rolling around the back of my truck though, that's because I'm lazy, and it never seems to be too much of a problem. I always seem to use it up with no problem.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Made my own, over 10 years ago. 2 wooden flanges off a drum of 6mm T&E. 4 long bolts and nuts from a washing machine. 5 minutes time, job done, no cost!:thumbsup:

works for me


----------



## Elecsave (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sheffield Supplier*

Theres a guy in Sheffield that makes a solution for around £60 Phone - Martin/John 01142 728150 Fax: 0114 272 8151.

Cheers Matt


----------

